# Reverb with Momentary Feedbacker?



## farwest1 (Jun 10, 2020)

I'm curious if anyone has built (or if there's a PCB for) something similar to the "havoc" switch on the Caroline Meteore or the "feedback" switch on the Solidgold Counter Current?

I'd love to build a clean reverb that I can force into lo-fi feedback in some way.

Thoughts?


----------



## phi1 (Jun 10, 2020)

It would be pretty simple to add a monetary switch to the spatialist that maxes out the dwell knob. For some patches that can get pretty big.

if that sounds of interest to you, I can let you know the details. Mainly, you want to wire the switch to connect lug2-3 of the control 1 pot. But, you’ll also want a resistor (5kohm should work well) between lug 1 of the pot and ground (so trim that leg and don’t solder it to the board. This resistor will prevent shorting 3.3v to ground when the knob is at the lowest setting and you hit the switch.  It will very slightly raise the minimum dwell level with the knob at minimum.


----------



## phi1 (Jun 10, 2020)

FWIW both the pedals you mention use the belton brick. Maybe you could do something similar to my first suggestion with the pedalpcb spirit box dwell control. Though at first glance it might be trickier to pull off with an spst momentary switch, and still have it work well With the dwell pot set low.  That is, if you prefer the belton brick sound to fv-1 reverbs.


----------



## farwest1 (Jun 10, 2020)

phi1 said:


> FWIW both the pedals you mention use the belton brick. Maybe you could do something similar to my first suggestion with the pedalpcb spirit box dwell control. Though at first glance it might be trickier to pull off with an spst momentary switch, and still have it work well With the dwell pot set low.  That is, if you prefer the belton brick sound to fv-1 reverbs.


Yeah, I think you're right about the belton brick. Seems like the thing I've been searching for. The Reverberation Machine gets some of the same sounds.

But if I tried to mod the Spirit Box, would I need the 10-pin versus the 6-pin? PCB is for 6-pin? Is the Dwell control on the Spirit Box essentially a gain pot?


----------



## phi1 (Jun 10, 2020)

The spirit box dwell control feeds the reverb signal back in the pt2399 chip. So it still uses the 6 pin.

the 10 pin is quite nice, I’ve mentioned the 1776 rub-a-dub reverb deluxe as a nice simple iteration of the 10pin in other threads, and I think the reverb sound is smoother compared to the Rub-a-dub I built using the 6 pin. You could do something with that, but since the 10pin needs a dual pot for the dwell, you’d need a DpDt momentary stomp switch. So that’s an option too. In my experience, the rub-a-dub deluxe can get long reverb, not as long as the sparialist cavern patch though, so I’m not sure if it’d be enough for you. I haven’t built a ghost echo so I’m not sure how much Max dwell that gives either.


----------



## farwest1 (Jun 10, 2020)

Thanks—great info! So is the Dwell knob on the Spirit Box the same as the distortion on the Reverberation Machine and other Belton brick delays? Meaning: can I get that beautiful saturation with the swell, or would I need to mod the circuit?


----------



## phi1 (Jun 10, 2020)

No I think the DBA Reverberation Machine & others you mentioned in your first post have additional circuits to create the distortion.  The spirit box dwell knob will just increase the length of reverb. It may start to oscillate at extreme settings (I haven’t tried it, you could check some videos of the EQD), but that would be a different type of sound than the DBA


----------



## farwest1 (Jun 11, 2020)

Thanks! Yeah, I think the key to me would be the distortion on the decay (either as a momentary feedback switch, or on a knob.) It's why I really like the DBA Reverberation machine and Solidgoldfx Counter Current. I have a Rubberneck delay that will add regen to the repeats, but it doesn't really add distortion.

Here's a gut shot of the Reverberation Machine. Seems like a relatively simple circuit, actually. I've never traced one before—maybe this could be my first.


----------



## phi1 (Jun 11, 2020)

You’re in luck, there’s already a vero layout on the tagboard site! (Probably from a freestompboxes.org circuit trace).


----------



## farwest1 (Jun 11, 2020)

phi1 said:


> You’re in luck, there’s already a vero layout on the tagboard site! (Probably from a freestompboxes.org circuit trace).


Cool! Found it. I've never built a veroboard pedal before. Maybe this will be my first.


----------



## phi1 (Jun 11, 2020)

Check out the vero build guide on that site. Be aware, keeping this build tidy will be a challenge with the offboard Belton brick wiring.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Jun 11, 2020)

Fuzzdog has a PCB for it


----------



## phi1 (Jun 11, 2020)

Looks like a winner for the OP, they even have a feedback stomp mod in the build docs.


----------



## farwest1 (Jun 11, 2020)

Nostradoomus said:


> Fuzzdog has a PCB for it


Purchased!


----------



## Jbanks (Jun 11, 2020)

phi1 said:


> Looks like a winner for the OP, they even have a feedback stomp mod in the build docs.


Yeah that’s a super grear reverb from Fuzz dog with the deep dwell options for pots and caps. My favorite reverb so far.


----------

